# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Мужские привычки: Как бороться или смириться?

## Irina

*МУЖСКИЕ ПРИВЫЧКИ:КАК БОРОТЬСЯ ИЛИ СМИРИТЬСЯ?*

Мужчины, они все равно что дети. И, как и дети, они просто напичканы разными раздражающими привычками. И разговор идет вовсе не о курении или навязчивом стремлении погрызть ногти. Есть привычки, свойственные в значительной степени именно мужчинам. Из-за них-то и происходит большинство мелких бытовых ссор и конфликтов. Редко у какой женщины при виде «шалостей» не просыпается материнское желание исправить «маленького негодяя». Но привычка привычке рознь, и если некоторые можно попытаться исправить, то с другими легче просто смириться, а из-за третьих – даже расстаться.


*Простите и не обращайте внимания*

Есть у мужчин привычки, являющиеся следствием скорее персонального вкуса или характера, чем плохих манер. Привычкам свойственно отображать характер вашего возлюбленного гораздо лучше его слов и даже поступков. То, что заложено еще в глубоком детстве, трудновато исправить, да и вред от таких привычек в общем-то небольшой, поэтому в данном случае легче смириться с ними, чем пытаться привить собственный вкус. Особенно если эти привычки не затрагивают вашей самооценки, комфортного существования или отношений с другими людьми.

* Вам не нравится, как он одевается.

* Он слушает слишком громкую музыку.

* Он ест слишком быстро (медленно, шумно, любит вредные для здоровья блюда).

* Он не уменьшает громкость телевизора, когда вы звоните по телефону.

* Вы расходитесь во мнениях по тем или иным поводам, например, о денежных расходах или о политике.

* Он много времени посвящает своему хобби.

* Он неаккуратен и разбрасывает всюду свои вещи, либо наоборот аккуратен до педантичности.

* Он громко храпит во сне.

Конечно, какую женщину не раздражает извечный мужской вопрос «Где мои носки?». Тем более что в гараже из кучи хлама он с легкостью находит нужную для авто железяку. Конечно, и эти привычки при большом желании можно попытаться скорректировать. Но вот только как следует подумайте, нужно ли вам это. Ведь пытаясь изменить целостность того мужчины, которого вы полюбили, и которая и составляет его личность, вы тем самым можете изменить впоследствии и его отношение к вам. Наставьте на путь истинный.
*
Без всякого сомнения, некоторые привычки демонстрируют банальную невежливость, неуважение к вам или другим людям и недостаток воспитания:*

* Он слишком много сквернословит.

* Он не умеет вести себя за столом.

* Он не умеет сдерживать себя на публике (издает неприличные звуки, почесывает причинные места и т.п.).

* Он обсуждает в вашем присутствии прелести других женщин.

* Он ленив (ничего не делает по дому, слишком много лежит на диване).

* Он каждые выходные проводит со своими друзьями.

* Он неопрятен и нечистоплотен.

Как правило, такие привычки возникают не из желания шокировать общество, а потому что мужчина просто не умеет себя вести иначе. В подобных ситуациях важно не то, что вы скажете, а как вы это скажете. Не вводите его в замешательство, одергивая или делая замечания на людях. Дождитесь момента, когда вы будете наедине или, по крайней мере, отведите его в сторону, где вас никто не услышит. Говорите мягко и не используйте слишком снисходительный тон. Хорошее начало может быть такое: «Милый, ты наверное этого не замечаешь, но ты слишком часто… Мне кажется, из-за этого люди могут хуже подумать о тебе, чем ты есть на самом деле». Если мужчина действительно любит вас, то прислушается к вашему мнению и постарается сдерживать себя.

В случае с нежеланием что-то делать, заставлять мужчину бесполезно. А ведь в доме бывает чисто мужская работа. Например, дырку просверлить, гвоздь вбить. Да и развлечься вне дома иногда хочется. Намного эффективнее тут действовать лаской, хитростью, подкупом. Только не спускайте это постоянно с рук, а то совсем расслабится и перестанет вообще вставать с дивана.

*Оставьте всякую надежду*

Иногда поведение мужчины вызвано более глубокими психологическими проблемами, которые не исправить простым разговором.

* Он груб с незнакомыми людьми.

* Он должен всегда оказываться правым.

* Он незрел для своего возраста.

* Он унижает вас в присутствии людей.

* Он ревнует вас к семье и друзьям.

* Он съедает всю приготовленную заранее еду, не интересуясь, а вы сами-то что будете есть.

* Он патологически жаден или, наоборот, расточителен.

Кажется заманчивым встречаться с «плохим мальчиком», но это именно тот случай, почему отцы стремятся так контролировать своих подросших дочерей. Вы слишком хороши для него. Из этого мужлана никогда не получится джентльмена, независимо от того, сколько доброты или бескорыстия вы вложите в его перевоспитание. Неуважительное и собственническое поведение часто перерастает в эмоциональное давление и физическое насилие. Неважно, насколько мужчина красив или щедр – бегите от него сломя голову, пока не поздно. Не тратьте на него своё время и чувства – он этого не оценит.

----------

